# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  شغل مخك وصحصح معانا شوية

## نادرالداني

*Can you find the man???
ركز جيداً في الصورة
هل تستطيع رؤية الرجل الذي في هذه الصورة









بعد أن تجد الرجل ستضحك كثيراً وتقول ... 
كيف لم استطع رؤيته منذ البداية؟؟؟

رأي الطب النفسي في الموضوع

إذا استطعت تمييز الرجل خلال 3  ثواني،، فإن الفص الأيمن من عقلك يتطور أفضل كثيراً من الآخرين

إذا استطعت تمييز الرجل من 3  ثواني إلى دقيقة ،، فإن الفص الأيمن من عقلك يتطور بصورة طبيعية

إذا استطعت تمييز الرجل من دقيقة إلى 3  دقايق،، فإن الفص الأيمن من عقلك يتطور ببطء شديد

إذا استطعت تمييز الرجل بعد أكثر من 3  دقايق،، فإن الفص الأيمن من عقلك أداءه منخفض جداً،، ويجب عليك تناول المزيد من البروتينات لت حسين أداءه ،، لكي ينمو بصورة أفضل

ويجب عليك ممارسة بعض التمارين البصرية هذه لكي ينمو عقلك بصورة أفضل

علىفكرة ... الرجل موجود با لفعل

!



!!


!!!



!!!!





!!!!!


الآن صورة الرجل في هذه الصورة واضحة تماماً 



 

*

----------


## معتز المكى

*الصورتين ماواضحات عندى يا الحبيب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حمل الصور من جديد يااستاذ  نادر ماظهرت عندنا

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

حمل الصور من جديد يااستاذ  نادر ماظهرت عندنا




الغريبة ان الصورتين واضحتين عندي بصورة جيدة للغاية ولا غبار عليهما 
وعموما سوف اقوم بتحميلهما عن طريق مركز تحميل وشكرا للمشاركة
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*مافي صوره ولا شي 
الصوره دي في خيالك بس يا نادر يا اخوي
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*تم تحميل الصور من جديد 

اها يا شباب كده الصور واضحة ولا لا
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*عووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك اها يا شباب الصور وضحت 

علمونا لو سمحتو هل هي واضحة ام لا يوجد شئ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

تم تحميل الصور من جديد 

اها يا شباب كده الصور واضحة ولا لا



الان واضحة يااستاذ نادر
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*رجل اصلع الراس من اول لمحة
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الان واضحة يااستاذ نادر



مشكور يا حبيب على التوضيح والمتابعة 
ما عدمانك فانت كالعهد بك دوماً
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

رجل اصلع الراس من اول لمحة



مبروووووووووك يا حافظ النور 
خطير والله
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الصور واضحه ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*كدا واضح يا استاذي الجليل
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مشكورين مرتضى واحمر مكة 
واتمنى ان تكونوا قد شاهدتم صورة الرجل في الصورة الاولى من اول نظرة
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*انا غايتو شفتو بع عشره ثواني كدا ههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*الصوره  واضحه  شديد  ومن  اول  ثانيه   قدرته  افرزه  من   حبات  البن
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*والله ما شاء الله الصفوة دوما اذكياء
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الصورة واضحة ، بس اى زول يا نادر شاهد وما علق بيكون داير بروتينات وزيادة .

*

----------


## Deimos

*مشكور يا غالي ...

إنت وحظك لو بدأت البحث من أسفل حتلاحظ للصورة في أقل من 3 ثواني وإحتمال في أول ثانية ولو بدأت البحث من الأعلي إحتمال تلاحظ للصورة بعد مرور 3 ثواني ... :hhh:

كورنر :
أبو أحمد ما تفكها فينا .. قال ثانية واحدة بس ...

*

----------

